# Stuffer recommendations



## Bmorr69 (Dec 4, 2020)

I've been using the lem 5 pound sausage stuffer since I started making sausage about 2 years ago. I love it but now want a larger capacity. The 15 pound version seems about perfect for my needs however It's currently out of stock everywhere. I'm wondering if the lem is worth the wait and the extra dollars over the 15 pound weston or similar sized hakka. Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a 7 lb Hakka and love it.  Very heavy built.    I wouldnt waste the extra money on a Lem.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 4, 2020)

I think they are all made in China so the quality is what it is !! Look on Ebay and you can find a bigger one at a better price. Spend the money and get an FM Dick from Germany. Tre Spade is another good one but cost way more than the ones you mentioned . I am currently using an old 8 quart Enterprise that was made long ago in the good old US of A. The 2 speed gears on the newer stuffers make it easier . If you are patient and watch craigslist and Ebay you can find some great deals.


----------



## Bmorr69 (Dec 4, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I have a 7 lb Hakka and love it.  Very heavy built.    I wouldnt waste the extra money on a Lem.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2020)

I had a 5 lb LEM now have a 15 lb off brand and the quality is the same just different in size. I wouldn't spend the extra on the LEM


----------



## Bmorr69 (Dec 4, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> I think they are all made in China so the quality is what it is !! Look on Ebay and you can find a bigger one at a better price. Spend the money and get an FM Dick from Germany. Tre Spade is another good one but cost way more than the ones you mentioned . I am currently using an old 8 quart Enterprise that was made long ago in the good old US of A. The 2 speed gears on the newer stuffers make it easier . If you are patient and watch craigslist and Ebay you can find some great deals.



If money wasn't a consideration I might go with the fm dick, they make some great stuff. I could go through a half dozen hakkas for that price though.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 4, 2020)

Here are two sites with free shipping for the LEM 15 lb Mighty Bite stuffer. Both list it for $309.









						LEM 15 LB Vertical Sausage Stuffer
					

Shop LEM featuring the 15 Pound Vertical Sausage Stuffer (1607)! This sausage stuffer is perfect for preparing tasty snacks or for separating and storing meat. Enjoy free shipping every day....




					www.everythingkitchens.com
				












						LEM Mighty Bite 15 lb. Vertical Sausage Stuffer
					

The LEM Mighty Bite 15 lb. Vertical Sausage Stuffer is durable and offers technology so you're able to crank out the perfect sausage every time. SCHEELS




					www.scheels.com


----------



## Bmorr69 (Dec 4, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Here are two sites with free shipping for the LEM 15 lb Mighty Bite stuffer. Both list it for $309.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 4, 2020)

You are welcome!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2020)

These 2 would both be good 






						Amazon.com: Hakka 15 Lb/7 L Sausage Stuffer 2 Speed Stainless Steel Vertical Sausage Maker: Kitchen & Dining
					

Amazon.com: Hakka 15 Lb/7 L Sausage Stuffer 2 Speed Stainless Steel Vertical Sausage Maker: Kitchen & Dining



amzn.to
				









						Amazon.com: Guide Gear 15 lb. Sausage Stuffer: Kitchen & Dining
					

Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



amzn.to


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2020)

This might help

My 5 lb LEM on the left.
Pros
Great for batches of 5-10 pounds
Easy to crank
easy to clean
stuffs with ease larger casings and small 13mm with a 3/8" OD tube.
small amount of meat at the end of stuffing.
enclosed metal gears

Cons
You can only fill the canister with 4 3/4 lbs meat mix
you have to back the crank back 1/4 turn when stuffing smaller lengths. The piston pressure will keep stuffing.

My 25lb LEM

Pros
motorized with a foot pedal
motor can detach and you can use the crank
great for large batches
has an upper and lower limit switch so you dont get a gear strip.
stuffs larger tube sizes.
adjustable speed
down and up buttons

Cons
heavy
hard to stuff small size with smaller tubes.
Leaves about 1/2 lb meat in the bottom of canister (lower limit stop)
very cold meat can break the plunger with smaller tube stuffing (the middle part of plunger)
expensive


----------



## Bmorr69 (Dec 4, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> This might help
> 
> My 5 lb LEM on the left.
> Pros
> ...



Nice!


----------



## fullborebbq (Dec 5, 2020)

It all depends on what size casings you intend to use regularly. If you are doing standard sausages about any stuffer with a 1/2" - 3/4" tube will work well. If you are planning on doing smaller size casings for snack sticks (19mm) with a 10-11 mm tube my 11lb Hakka ($180.00) type stuffer scares me with the pressure needed to push the meat through. I use my 5 Lb Gander Mountain ($99.00)(lem or other) unit for them. The more water in the meat mix will help as well. My 2 cents.......


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 5, 2020)

Bmorr69 said:


> I've been using the lem 5 pound sausage stuffer since I started making sausage about 2 years ago. I love it but now want a larger capacity. The 15 pound version seems about perfect for my needs however It's currently out of stock everywhere. I'm wondering if the lem is worth the wait and the extra dollars over the 15 pound weston or similar sized hakka. Thoughts or recommendations?


I had the 15lb LEM.

Gave it to a friend when i i bought my 20lb LEM electric stuffer.

The 15lb was very solid, excellent quality. 

I just saw a bunch in the Gander store in Syracuse last week. 

Maybe check out physical stores as well as online....


----------



## desper (Dec 10, 2020)

Bmorr69 said:


> I've been using the lem 5 pound sausage stuffer since I started making sausage about 2 years ago. I love it but now want a larger capacity. The 15 pound version seems about perfect for my needs however It's currently out of stock everywhere. I'm wondering if the lem is worth the wait and the extra dollars over the 15 pound weston or similar sized hakka. Thoughts or recommendations?


Hello - New to this forum but I too have been researching stuffers - LEM, Walton's, Weston, Hakka, Etc. - What I have noticed is that most of these look like the same manufacturer. I was going to settle on the Walton's 7 lb. model until I ran across this one - https://www.webstaurantstore.com/av...and-40mm-stainless-steel-funnels/177SS7V.html

It has steel gears and it looks identical to the Walton's model - for a lot less money.  I have used Web Restaurant in the past and they are great with products, service and warranty and are usually way less with their prices and the quality is very good with their products. 
Browse the stuffers and you may see other models that are identical to the other one's I mentioned.


----------

